# I think Flynn is sick



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Well tonight Flynn has been sleeping more than usual and about 15 mins ago he vomited on my leg from what I can tell.

His head was bobbing and pale full size pale seeds came out.

He's acting really sleepy now, and the other three are all acting fine, if not a bit hyper. His crop is empty now, and I can't get him to a vet until tomorrow! Not even an emergency one!

Maybe he regurgitated, watching him like a hawk


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

Did he eat something he shouldn't have? I hope he feels better soon. 

Keep us posted.


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

He's eaten the same as the others, as far as I know, haven't seen him eat anything different. I'll keep the thread updated on him, he's sleepy at the min but hasn't regurgitated/vomited again, he's ate a little but hasn't drank going to get a glass of water just for him and keep offering him some


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

That's good, hope he keeps it down.

Try not to worry too much I'm sure he'll be good as new in the morning.


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Ok he had some water and its definitely vomit, he brought it up within a few minutes and a half digested seed


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Aww, poor Flynn. That is definitely vomit.

I really would take him to a veterinarian. If he can't hold water down then it's time for a visit


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

He's had some more water and he's holding it down. I think it was because the seed came up. I am taking him to a vet tomorrow but tonight the closest one is 1 hour away tonight but tomorrow the emergency vet is 20mins away, and thats if we can get someone to take us at this time of night. We can't get there without a lift because the buses have stopped


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

Poor little Flynn, when I took Tequila to the vet when he was vomiting he told me not to give him any food for that evening and to give him a drop of oil every couple of hours - but he had a little blockage from a bite of food that got stuck.

I'm sure he'll be fine and it's just an upset tummy.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I remember when B and Jaid had AGY and seeds made Jaid extremely nauseous. He would always throw them back up. 

Maybe try giving him some soft foods until then, like mash


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

Oh poor Flynn! Murray threw up once, but I was too green to know the difference between that and regurgitation at the time. I think she must have just swallowed a seed the wrong way though, because she was fine again after. Hope the same goes for your Flynn!

I'm not sure what you meant about transport (whether it's only an issue tonight or in the morning too), but I use Chine House vets in Sileby, which also has a train station round the corner. I'm sure you're on top of things already and you probably know of the place, but just in case...


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

its tonight I've got the issue because the buses stopped before he got ill, so I can't get to the train station


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

Oh flip. I don't have a car either I'm afraid!


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

he refused all food I offered except! Harrisons super fine pellets, high potency ones too! He's kept them down for 5mins so far, keeping an eye on him


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Flynn hasn't vomited again and he has had a few usual tweets come out he also DOES NOT want to be in his sleepy cage. He has been doing the LET ME OUT dance, so there's some good news! I'm thinking and hoping that it was a stuck seed and he managed to get rid of it. He is beak grinding now and doing his usual night time rituals of having a drink and a millet nibble


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Good! He must've just had a sour tummy


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

I fell asleep next to his cage and woke up a few mins ago to find him being ill again, I was so hoping he was better so much


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

Flynn don't be naughty and stop worrying your mum!


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Oh my! Poor Flynn! Keep us updated! Poor wee one


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

He was just peeing last night like water and urates but no poo so good news, he actually digested something! He's done a proper birdie poop! So he kept something down!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Aww. I hope it's nothing serious. Get well soon, Flynn! :flowers:


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

I hope he gets well again. Poor Flynn!


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Just got back from the vets he's on antibiotics they think it's an infection in his crop


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

He just did a big poop and now he's attacking me!


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

Poor thing. He must be really sick. I hope you manage to calm him down


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

Aw, he must be feeling a bit rough after the past 24 hours! At least he's - um - digesting?


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

haha exactly! I'm so happy he just started singing and chattering, whatcha doin'ing! Happy!


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

Glad to hear!


----------



## Dolly (Feb 1, 2015)

Good news. Hopefully the antibiotics will clear it all up.


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Today, Flynn is talking, singing, flying, pigging, pooping, being naughty, doing tricks, dancing and altogether acting like Flynneous Phogg!!! So today is a happy day!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Very nice to hear


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I'm so glad that Flynn is feeling better today! I hope the antibiotics take care of the infection. I'm glad you saw he wasn't feeling good and got him in when you could!


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

Happy he's feeling better!


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

He's back


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

He looks happy again


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

Awwwwwww!  x


----------

